# Update Lily the Cat



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I wonder why he didn't tell you he used staples? I guess I have gotten used to dissolvable sutures and glue.......................maybe a vet closer to you will remove them for you for the same cost of what the gas would cost going an hour away to borrow the cutter then having to return the cutter !LOL!
With the cost of our gas lately, sometimes convenience is cheaper LOL!


P.S. Youtube has a few video 'how to's' using a pair of wire cutters and tweezers btw!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

You are absolutely right about the gas money! Luckily one of my daughters friends lives just 10 minutes from us and works for the doctor, so I was thinking maybe she could bring one home? My daughter is actually at a party at the vets house today, I am hoping he has one at home she can borrow though I doubt it. This is a large practice and the vet who is our friend actually is the owner of the practice. He himself only does orthopedic surgeries, but he had one of his colleagues do Lily's surgery, so he probably had no idea what was used. I would use him more often as our vet, but he refuses to let us pay and it really makes me feel awkward. I am not one to ever ask for anything for free or even discounted. I feel like I am taking advantage. Anyways, the incision looks very "calm", so I don't think waiting a couple more days is going to hurt.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! Lucky you in having free surgery available! I'm the same way about asking for 'favors'.................I'm also lousy at saying 'NO' when asked for one.......unless it's family! LOL!

P.S. I HAVE learned though not to offer though .............I no longer hear 'hints' Hahaha!!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So frustrated! Daughter brought home staple remover. She had 35 staples! So we did it in shifts, took out about 12 at a time then let her rest. We got down to the last staple and wouldn't you know it, we can't get it out. It is in deeper than the others and my other daughter who was a vet tech for 7 years and is now an R.N. couldn't get it out. We tried soaking a towel in warm water and then holding it on the incision for 15 minutes (kept warming it up) and still, just too tight to get the three prongs on the removers under the staple. Will try again tonight and then we will have to take her to the vet.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Ugh, just one more! I hope you can get it out on your next try. I'm impressed you and your daughter were able to remove most of them. I really do not like staples after Maizie's traumatic experience


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> So frustrated! Daughter brought home staple remover. She had 35 staples! So we did it in shifts, took out about 12 at a time then let her rest. We got down to the last staple and wouldn't you know it, we can't get it out. It is in deeper than the others and my other daughter who was a vet tech for 7 years and is now an R.N. couldn't get it out. We tried soaking a towel in warm water and then holding it on the incision for 15 minutes (kept warming it up) and still, just too tight to get the three prongs on the removers under the staple. Will try again tonight and then we will have to take her to the vet.



Frustrating indeed! My gosh! Hope you were able to get that last one! I can't understand it why the vet didn't just use disovable sutures.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

For the surgery she had it was pretty major and the sutures need to stay longer and be stronger. The dissolvable stitches would have dissolved too soon and/or not held strong enough. She had a pressure bandage that stayed on for over 3 weeks.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Another sad update. Lily was doing great. Back to her old self. Yesterday she threw up twice, but it was just water so I wasn't worried. She seemed fine. Today I noticed she was limping. She had a broken leg when I found her as a kitten and it gets sore so I didn't worry too much and figured I would take her to the vet tomorrow. I was moving my daughter to her new place all day. When I got home Lily went to jump up on the couch and kind of fell over. Then went over on her blanket and fell asleep. Again I thought, vet trip tomorrow. So I was doing dishes and cleaning house and went over to check on her and noticed her breathing was fast and shallow. So I tried to stand her on her feet and she was just limp, fell right over. Then she pee'd all over herself and the couch. So off to the emergency vet we went. We got there and she wasn't good. Eyes glassy, and limp like a rag doll and breathing was worse. Of course they said they could start running all sorts of tests, but Lily is 14 years old and I just couldn't see doing it. So I made the decision to have her put to sleep. R.I.P Sweet Lily!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this N2 ?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

deepest condolences, mischief. you did your best by her. i hate saying goodbye. i know you must feel the same. take care of yourself.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh I am very sorry for you. I have a 14 year old cat, Sophie. We dearly love her .


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry - such a sad shock when she was doing so well.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor Lily, Poor you....................sometimes it just doesn't matter how much care you give them or how hard you try to extend their lives.............you have to let them go, even though it is soooo heartbreaking. You gave her the best you could and loved her well RIP Lily......


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Poor little kitty was just ready to move on. Ugh. So sorry that you have had such a tough time with her. Those purr machines really do worm their way into your hearts, don't they? Hugs.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> Another sad update. Lily was doing great. Back to her old self. Yesterday she threw up twice, but it was just water so I wasn't worried. She seemed fine. Today I noticed she was limping. She had a broken leg when I found her as a kitten and it gets sore so I didn't worry too much and figured I would take her to the vet tomorrow. I was moving my daughter to her new place all day. When I got home Lily went to jump up on the couch and kind of fell over. Then went over on her blanket and fell asleep. Again I thought, vet trip tomorrow. So I was doing dishes and cleaning house and went over to check on her and noticed her breathing was fast and shallow. So I tried to stand her on her feet and she was just limp, fell right over. Then she pee'd all over herself and the couch. So off to the emergency vet we went. We got there and she wasn't good. Eyes glassy, and limp like a rag doll and breathing was worse. Of course they said they could start running all sorts of tests, but Lily is 14 years old and I just couldn't see doing it. So I made the decision to have her put to sleep. R.I.P Sweet Lily!


Oh no, I'm so very sorry N2. :-( How sad. I hope you are okay. I will say a prayer for you tonight when I go to bed. RIP baby. :-(


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

N2Mischief, I am so very sorry for your loss. Lily was a special and precious member of your family, and honoring her need for fewer interventions has to have been so very hard for you. Lily has gone to perfect healing and you have a new guardian angel. I'm so sorry for your sadness. Losing a cherished cat is a huge chasm. Hugs to you.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

They are different that dogs, aren't they N2, but every bit as loved and special. Sounds like letting her go was the kindest thing to do. Hugs your way.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone! John Snow and Lily did not get along, but I truly think it was a love/hate thing. Today John is looking for Lily, very sad. The only cat Lily ever liked was our Loomis (R.I.P.) Here is a pic of Lily on the left and Loomis on the right. Miss them both!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Lily  You did the right thing for her. Hugs to you.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> Thanks everyone! John Snow and Lily did not get along, but I truly think it was a love/hate thing. Today John is looking for Lily, very sad. The only cat Lily ever liked was our Loomis (R.I.P.) Here is a pic of Lily on the left and Loomis on the right. Miss them both!


Ohhh, what a precious picture. ❤


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I am so sorry about Lilly. I have 14 1/2 year old kitty girl (Sophie), we love her so much and she is the senior member of our furry family.


----------

